# Help with ID



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

I think this is R. imitator 'Varadero' 


























I'm not so sure this guy/girl-they were both sold as Varadero. Hard to tell from the pictures but the back legs the color in the stripes are bright yellow with a very small hint of blue in the toes


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

1st one is textbook varadero.....the second looks like an intermorph hybrid, but it COULD just be a very unique abberant patterned varadero. I am skeptical. Were they purchased from a reputable source?


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

no they were at a LFS in screen top tank and they were just labeled thumbnails. I felt bad for the poor condition and the fact that no one knew (employee's) where they came from or what species that I had to take them home before they perished. The varadero was really skinny too so I don't know if they were being fed well either. So in my tank would another pair of varadero's be ok to add with these two?


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I wouldn't breed anything to either of those. Second one looks like its a intermedius crossed with something.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't want t breed but I would like more then 2 frogs in my 83 gallon tank


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Giga said:


> I don't want t breed but I would like more then 2 frogs in my 83 gallon tank


Did you already put them in there? You may wind up with a problem with pathogens that these frogs could have...

If they weren't already in there I would say keep them separate in a smaller tank.

Also, even if you don't want breeding, unless they are all the same sex you are going to get breeding from imitator. And you wouldn't be able to find all the eggs to destroy them in that sized tank.

The second one looks like a cross between banded and intermedius or something, very odd pattern. Keep it separate.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm almost possitive that these are both female as the fit the profile and I havn't heard any calling in the week I have had them. I could be wrong but we'll see how things go. Also as my first post said it was to save them. I will deal with patho if that come around but so far I have not noticed anything and all seems to be going well. I'm not trying to be mean but I'm more concered with the health and well being of the animals then the breeding line.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Giga said:


> I'm almost possitive that these are both female as the fit the profile and I havn't heard any calling in the week I have had them. I could be wrong but we'll see how things go. Also as my first post said it was to save them. I will deal with patho if that come around but so far I have not noticed anything and all seems to be going well. I'm not trying to be mean but I'm more concered with the health and well being of the animals then the breeding line.


The point of the thread was an ID of the frog right? That's what I was helping with. 

And since you didn't notice I was talking about the health of the frogs as well, I'll tell you again. You shouldn't have put them in the tank because they may have pathogens that can get past on to other frogs that you want to add to it. If you "take care of them" as you said, the pathogens may still be present in the tank. 

To be fair it would have been better to leave them instead of giving those people money for unhealthy frogs, now they know they can make money by selling more.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

If you really cared about their health and well being, you would have quarantined them and had fecals run. If they are already in the tank, then it could be contaminated, which would be a good assumption to make. If you introduce two more frogs, you rum the risk of them getting sick too. Just because you don't see anything wrong, do NOT assume that they are healthy and free of parasites. I commend you for wanting to do the right thing by "saving" them from the pet store. Unfortunately, you inadvertently sent them a message that these frogs will sell, and they will likely buy in more. Perhaps, for future reference, it would be best to talk to a manager at the pet store. Explain to them your concerns about the frogs ' conditions. You could possibly convince them to set them up appropriately, and maybe even get a new convert in the process.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

No they have had dart frogs for like 2 years or so and all the other frogs are Kept in a 30 gallon viv all together. Last time I was there I count 6 species in the tank. I've tried talking to them but all the see is $$, so I gave up and tried to do my part. Sorry guys for doing the wrong here. Also I didn't say adding frogs right now just to see if these guys are compatible. Guess they have the tank to them self. Also I said I would only take the, for amuch discount price since I knew they were not true lines. I've delt with parasite in my reef tanks and my dog so kinda familiar there. As if it come to it ill qt them and bomb the tank with frog safe prarsite killer and them as well. Well now I know since these were my first frogs. Win some lose some




> . To be fair it would have been better to leave them instead of giving those people money for unhealthy frogs, now they know they can make money by selling more.


I can't let a animal die as a posed to teaching them a lesson. I'm not a crazy animal person but I just can't help feel for the frog because of stupid humans,anywho that a whole bother debate lol


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Ill take some flack... That hybrid is a pretty frog. Keep her seperate though.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah I might do that have a separate tank just for her and then ill have just some varadero in this tank. But you do have to admit she is really really pretty because of her uniqueness


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Giga said:


> Yeah I might do that have a separate tank just for her and then ill have just some varadero in this tank. But you do have to admit she is really really pretty because of her uniqueness


she's pretty cause she's interesting looking, not really because she's unique. Elephant man was unique


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

thedude said:


> she's pretty cause she's interesting looking, not really because she's unique. Elephant man was unique




.....................


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Buying those frogs might have made you feel better in the short term but, as others have said, you are promoting the unhealthy treatment of animals by supporting that store. They're now more likely to get more frogs and keep them in just as awful a situation because they know they can make money off them.
Another way of viewing it: In our capitalistic society we vote with money. By giving that store money you voted to keep animals in bad conditions. If you had let the store take a loss on those frogs they would be less likely to get more in, or maybe they would have felt the need to keep them in better conditions so they don't die before they sell.

I'm not trying to bash you with all this or make you feel bad, just educate you. Just like you felt compelled to do something about those frogs situation, I feel compelled to educate you about how you're enabling the poor treatment of animals in pet shops. Please, do not buy sick animals from anyone!


----------

